# Photograph: Police Officer John Anthony DiNapoli Patch image: Holyoke Police Departm



## niteowl1970

Please say a prayer for Holyoke Police Officer John Anthony DiNapoli on the 11th anniversary of his death.

`




Police Officer John Anthony DiNapoli
*Holyoke Police Department
Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 22, 1999
Biographical Info
*Age:* 52
*Tour of Duty:* 21 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 22, 1999
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Sentenced to life
Patrolman DiNapoli was shot and killed as he was following a suspect. Patrolman DiNapoli, who was in an administrative assignment, had volunteered to backup other officers responding to an argument between two men on a street corner. Patrolman DiNapoli was in an unmarked cruiser and was following the suspect, who was on foot, when the suspect turned and fired several shots into the cruiser. Patrolman DiNapoli was struck in the shoulder, arm, and abdomen. He was transported to a local hospital where he died a short time later. The suspect fled the scene after the shooting but was arrested in Pennsylvania several days later. In 2001 the suspect was found guilty and sentenced to life with no chance for parole.
Patrolman DiNapoli had been with the agency for 21 years and is survived by two grown children. His son followed in his footsteps and became a Holyoke police officer.

`


----------



## Guest

*Re: Photograph: Police Officer John Anthony DiNapoli Patch image: Holyoke Police Dep*

Rest In Peace


----------



## LGriffin

In memory of our fallen brother. Take a moment and offer a prayer . Thank you.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

"Take a moment and offer a prayer".

Done.

RIP Brother.


----------



## LGriffin

Never forget. 
*Holyoke holding vigil to honor Officer John DiNapoli*
*DiNapoli was killed in the line of duty 15 years ago*
HOLYOKE, Mass. (WWLP) - With the nation focused on the deaths of two New York police officers killed in an execution-style murder, *Holyoke* will be honoring one of its own officers, who died in the line of duty 15 years ago. A candlelight vigil is planned Monday night to mark the anniversary of the death of *Officer John DiNapoli*.

On December 22, 1999, DiNapoli was following *Eddie Morales* (a suspect sought in connection with a disturbance) in an unmarked cruiser, when Morales (who was walking) turned back at DiNapoli's car and fired. The officer was struck by multiple bullets, and died shortly thereafter. Morales got away, but was arrested days later near Scranton, Pennsylvania. He was put on trial in 2001, where he was found guilty of DiNapoli's murder, and was sentenced to life in prison.

At 6:00 Monday night, members of the public are being invited to attend the vigil at the Appleton Street memorial that includes a statue of the fallen officer. During the day, flags are being lowered to half-staff across the city in DiNapoli's honor.
http://wwlp.com/2014/12/22/holyoke-holding-vigil-to-honor-officer-john-dinapoli/


----------

